
Yahoo Lines Up Bids for About 3,000 Patents - jacquesm
http://www.wsj.com/articles/yahoo-lines-up-bids-for-about-3-000-patents-1465347136
======
jacquesm
Cue the patent troll feeding frenzy and subsequent lawsuits.

~~~
cft
Scary.

